# Online Beginner Comp! (3*3)



## memo_cubed (Nov 19, 2021)

Online Cubing Competion BEGINNERS
RULES

NO CHEATING
Beginners (50s - 1min+)
Only enter one time
Have fun!
I will write you if you were 1st place, 2d place or 3d place.

3*3 comp sheet = https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1...F-si3ATBIomHVGhrW2TiQtSA/viewform?usp=sf_link


----------

